# Paph. Berenice buds!



## Secundino (Mar 8, 2015)

*Paph. Berenice buds ... and flowers now!*







First time this plant will be flowering for me, first flower for this plant, too. And my first ever multifloral Paph. It is really exciting to watch the buds growing!
I'll edit this post as soon as there are news to tell and show!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats! Looks like you should have at least 7 flowers total.


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hopefully yours is better than mine lol..


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great photo!! Looking forward to the flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely photo, Secon!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice photo! Looking forward to this great show!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks!
This plant is amazing, I hope the flowers meet the high expectations I already have! If you like, you can see more here.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2015)

Double spike is pretty impressive, good luck.


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2015)

My berenice has two spikes with one of the blooms just opened but can't post tapatalk is messed up :-(


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 10, 2015)

Is there an advantage to using that app? I just use a browser app (like chrome.)
Hopefully you can post pics soon.. I really like Berenice!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 14, 2015)

So slow - and so chilling!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2015)

Another beautiful photo!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2015)

This stage is 'serpentilingua'! Up to now I'm very pleased with the outcome of this plant.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 19, 2015)

*... and flowers now!*






I'm very very happy with the outcome of this Berenice! The sepals are quite narrow, but dark in colour, the dorsal is wavy (as I like!) and not dull green but light and striped and lovely pastel coloured, the pouch is slender and elegant - no complaining from my side!
Now you judge!

Didn't meassure it still, because the flower is still opening more and growing.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2015)

Finally! oke:


----------



## Denver (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice. I particularly like the veins in the dorsal


----------



## khrisna.9 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow you got the nice picture


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2015)

I like it, also. And nicely photographed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2015)

Very handsome Secun. Make sure you move that left petal to the other side of the growing spike in the near future. It will look very odd otherwise.


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice one!!! Interesting sepal, never seen one like that


----------



## Secundino (Mar 27, 2015)

Nearly four flowers open now. Two and two. Four more to come.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2015)

She is showing off her grace and beauty! Nice clean plant too.


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 27, 2015)

Healthy and well grown plant. Nice bloom also.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2015)

well grown and flowered


----------



## Secundino (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you all! I like the clearly striped dorsal, no mush. The flowers are still increasing in size , from top of the dorsal to the tips of sepals it meassures about 20cm now. That is pretty good I think!
The petals in fact are darker as on the pic; it is quite difficult to get the right light, most parts of the flower are glossy and give strong reflections.

I'll try again when there'll be six flowers!:wink:


----------



## Spaph (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice work! Nice sized plant you are getting there!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 7, 2015)

Six flowers now (2X3) and still two or three to come. It is a awesome plant, I'm so happy with it!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 28, 2015)

Eight flowers and still one bud. Watching it waving in the breeze is really mesmerizing.


----------



## phraggy (Apr 28, 2015)

Unbelievably beautiful. I would sit in the greenhouse all day, watching it waft in the breeze, -- with a bottle of good red wine!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Secundino (Apr 28, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Unbelievably beautiful. I would sit in the greenhouse all day, watching it waft in the breeze, -- with a bottle of good red wine!!!!!
> 
> Ed



Oh my _goodredwine_! It is flowering since 17.03., that makes 42 days now, and yet another case of orchidoholics! Should change the clonal name into 'Anonymous' perhaps!!
But yes, it is a very delightful plant, and one of the spikes will have 5 flowers; for a first flowering that is really good. Difficult to photograph though, the flowers are 18cm high but not compact at all. If you chose to show the whole flower, you fail to see the gorgeous details of the staminode and vice versa.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful. Nice photos.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice. The wide angle photo looks like a painting.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## TDT (Apr 30, 2015)

Gorgeous plant, flowers and photographs!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice pic.

Keep us posted on the flowering.

I am in the same boat...waiting for my 1st multi's that should spike anytime.


----------



## Justin (Apr 30, 2015)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Secundino (May 13, 2015)

There will be a fifth flower on one of the spikes:





All flowers still perfect - a real show.


----------



## Ruth (May 13, 2015)

:clap:So Nice!!!!!!!
And the photographs are wonderful! Makes me want to keep coming back and look again!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, after three months, the flowers begin to wilt. Last chance to take pictures:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2015)

Fuzzy!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 3, 2015)

great pics


----------



## emydura (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely photos of a really nice clone.


----------

